# Java Navigation



## Ivan_Sanchez (16. Dez 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage eine neue Navigation erstellen. Ein DorpDown Menü mit einem Java Script. Dies funktioniert einwandfrei. Alle Seiten werden in einem Frame geladen, wo ich im Script angegeben habe.

Nun meine Frage:

Bei 2 Menüpunkten möchte ich, dass die Seiten in einem neuen Browser Fenster geladen wird. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen???

Besten Dank für Hilfe!


----------



## akira (16. Dez 2004)

Hi,

Javascript hat nichts mit Java zu tun.

Schau am besten mal hier nach, Stichwort: Javascript -> window.open()

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## Java - Gesicht (17. Dez 2004)

Werden die Seiten innerhalb eines Links aufgerufen?

Wenn ja dann mache so

google

target="_blank" heisst in neuem Fenster öffnen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2004)

das is kein java, kein javascript sondern HTML


----------

